# Marine plywood



## mellos (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a good deal on marine plywood in Southeast Michigan Im kind of new to the area.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

it all going to be about the same price, but Lowes, Home Depot, Menards.....


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Quack Wacker said:


> it all going to be about the same price, but Lowes, Home Depot, Menards.....


I've never seen marine plywood at any of those places. Maybe pressure-treated, but not marine. Personally, I don't use either for boats. Both are construction grade, so they have big knots, and voids, which can cause fiberglass to blister over time. Both types are generally stored outside at the stockyards, so even with marine grade, you still have to dry it out somehow.You also run the risk of delamination, between layers and between the wood and glass. I've ripped enough of it out to know. You're better off with finish grade plywood, 2 coats of primer, and 2-3 coats of heavy fiberglass from a fiberglass supply store.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I looked for some a while ago and I'm pretty sure that I found it at a place called Plywood Detroit. They're on Stephens in Warren. It's out there but it's pricey. You're probably looking at about $80/sheet. I see you're in Ferndale so that may work. Go to yellowpages.com and search "plywood" and enter "Detroit, MI" in the fields. Then it comes up with a few sub categories. Select "Plywood and Veneers" and you'll get ten or eleven choices you can call to check.

Good luck!

John


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Mann`s lumber in trenton is where I bought mine from.Do a search this was mention sometime this year.There is another place in wayndotte that sell it too.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

I bought a sheet from some place in Detroit.....THere is a HUGE difference between Marine grade and regular


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Personally I would use MDO signboard rather than marine grade plywood. It would hold up WAaaaaaaayyyyyy longer if treated properly.


----------



## redfishman (Oct 26, 2004)

What separates marine plywood from other grades is the quality of the inner ply(having no voids). "Big box" stores(lowes-Depot's) are not going to stock or even kneaux what you are referring to. Privately held LUMBER companies can order this for you thru a broker/distributor. Marine plwoods are most commonly sized 1/4"- 4x8-4x12-14'-16'--3/8" 4x8-12'-16' . Several years ago before the a 3/8" - 4' x 16' would set you back approx 200.00

If you are not using this plywood for water-water contact such as a hull -I'd use a B/C grade and paint the heck out of it.,paying particular attention to the edges. Paint will be drawn up like a straw . It must be sealed. Failure from plywood "delamination" is rarely caused by the glue. Swelling occurs when water enters the plywood,usually from the edges in voids. Eventually you will have failure. Treated plywood only protects the sheet from fungus and insect attack. 

ICI americas makes an excellent line of polyurethane marine paints as does devoe (industrial div) . You won't find these paints either at a "box" store. you can find these if you look for "coatings' in the phone book and you'll find commercial paint stores which sell this. I'd also use stainless fasteners
These paints will set you back $45. 


Geaux BIG BLUE!!!!


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Public Lumber in Detroit will have some,they're at about 6mi&I-75,paid $100 for a 1"thick 4x8 sheet couple years ago.Wonder why the old wood boats lasted?Marine Ply!


----------



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nautical lumber I believe right off 696 either warren or roseville//give them a call


----------



## mellos (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help from everyone Ive located some sources, its just a matter of saving some cash now.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Also marine plywood has more ply,s (layers) than standard bc or ac plywood.Makeing it much stronger. The glue used in it is also waterproof.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

what are you going to be using it for ?
the only difference between marine and exterior if the number of plys, and having some knot hole voids . if your using it for flooring for example use exterior plywood, and for extra protection , paint it all around before you install it. for a transome, exterior incased in fiberglass is good. i used wolmonised incased in glass on my 21 foot lund to rebuild a transome and its lasted longer then the original.


----------

